# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #9355 Thanatos, Καισαριανή

## thanatos

Το πρωτο link είναι γεγονός.
Το Link είναι σε Α με τον #913 ngia (Νικήτας) με SSID awmn-913-9355

Περιμένω και κανεναν άλλον, γιατί με ένα link δεν κάνουμε δουλειά.

Θέλω να ευχαριστίσω θερμά τον ΝΙΚΗΤΑ (ngia) για τις άπειρες ώρες που φάγαμε στο τηλέφωνο και όχι μόνο (βραδιατικά σε μία ταρατσα) καθώς και ον Γιάννη (YSAM) όπου χωρίς την ηθική συνδρομή του και πολύτιμη βοήθεια του δεν θα πόσταρα σε αυτό εδώ το forum.

Και πάλι ...σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

edited: Αλλαγή στο ονομα του NGIA

----------


## alasondro

ngia==Νικήτας  ::   ::  

κατά τα αλλά καλορίζικος με πολλά link και traffic!!!!

----------


## verano

Δεν αλλάζεις και το alias;

----------


## thanatos

Alias ? (To thanatos ?)

----------


## ysam

Είπαμε.. A-Thanatos... 

Αντε καλώς ήρθες Γιώργο..

----------


## ngia

κολλάει ο ρούτερ καμιά φορά ..κάποιο irq conflict (πάσα συσχέτιση με το Nick συμπτωματική  ::  )..θα βάλω την κάρτα στον άλλο ρούτερ

----------


## nektariosko

καλοριζικος φιλε!!!!ngia,πελατης ειναι ?????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> καλοριζικος φιλε!!!!ngia,πελατης ειναι ?????


όχι, (σαν εσένα  ::  ) δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό που είπες ότι τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα..αλλά στο wind τον βλέπεις
Μπορεί να γίνει μια αλυσίδα ανάμεσα σε EE-SV1BYN-Thanatos που είναι πολύ κοντά και επίσης η αλυσίδα θα κλείνει ένα κύκλο.

----------


## acoul

Χαίρομαι που τους έτρεξες λίγο Γιώργο ysam - ngia γιατί είχαν αρχίσει να σκουριάζουν και θα μας βγουν εκτός εγγύησης ...  ::  Welcome aboard !!

----------


## ngia

LOCTITE, Φλατζόκολλα υψηλής θερμοκρασίας ..
κάνει και για τη στεγανοποίηση των feeder

----------


## ysam

Alex βλέπω δεν χάνεις ευκαιρία και εσύ ε.. 

....και να 'ξερες πόσα link έχουν μπει και θα μπουν ακόμα που δεν τα μαθαίνεις (ευτυχώς). Το καλό είναι ότι τα παιδιά είναι scattered οπότε θα σε δυσκολέψουν να τους βρεις.. 

Αυτός εδώ μας ξέφυγε αλλά δεν μας πειράζει γιατί έχει καλό (και untouchable, among others) nick.  ::  

Ααα BTW έχω ένα wrt και το έχω κάνει γλάστρα, το θέλει κανείς..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Το ξέρω βρε Γιάννη, αν έλειπε η συγκεκριμένη μυστική low profile δραστηριότητα στις ταράτσες θα υπήρχαν ακόμη αρκετές περιοχές με μαύρες τρύπες στο λεκανοπέδιο ... !! απλά κάποιος πρέπει να σας τσιγκλάει που και που για να μην μπαίνει μπροστά το power save mode !! keep up !! BTW μάλλον την open source ιδεολογία έχεις κάνει γλάστρα ... ου γαρ  ::

----------


## ysam

Μα δεν υπάρχει power save mode.. απλά εσύ δεν το ξέρεις και φυσικά μην περιμένεις να σε ενημερώσουμε κιόλας. Εκτός του forum υπάρχουν (ναι) και άλλοι τρόποι επικοινωνίας.. 

Όσο για το OpenSource και εκεί κάνεις λάθος. Απλά το έχεις κάνει πανάκια. (πετσέτες κτλ, δεν ξέρω πως γράφεται, είμαι αναρθώγραυως by design). Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις και την δουλειά που κάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι που δεν είναι open Source.. και αυτοί programmers είναι.. 

Επίσης αυτό το Open Source μέχρι να πιάσει και μετά το γυρνάμε σε Full Sale δεν το έχω καταλάβει, οπότε άστο όλα είναι σχετικά. Επίσης νομίζω πλεον ότι οι περισσότεροι από αυτους που φωνάζουν για το open source είναι αποτυχημένοι wannabe coders που απλά πέρνουν τα Open source και τα κάνουν προιόντα προς πώληση.. 

ΚαράOffTopic? I think so..

----------


## acoul

> ... απλά εσύ δεν το ξέρεις και φυσικά μην περιμένεις να σε ενημερώσουμε κιόλας.


αυτό το πνεύμα θυμίζει περισσότερο μέλος κάποιου κλειστού VIP prive club παρά μέλος ανοικτής κοινότητας όπως είναι η δομή και φύση του AWMN δικτύου που τόσο πολύ όλοι ελεύθερα απολαμβάνουμε.



> Επίσης αυτό το Open Source μέχρι να πιάσει και μετά το γυρνάμε σε Full Sale δεν το έχω καταλάβει, οπότε άστο όλα είναι σχετικά. Επίσης νομίζω πλεον ότι οι περισσότεροι από αυτους που φωνάζουν για το open source είναι αποτυχημένοι wannabe coders που απλά πέρνουν τα Open source και τα κάνουν προιόντα προς πώληση..


δεν είναι τα πάντα το χρήμα, το open source είναι περισσότερο ιδεολογία παρά κάτι άλλο, και αυτό θα έπρεπε να το γνωρίζεις μια και σε θυμάμαι το '94 με κάτι linux δισκέτες στην τσέπη ... εκτιμώ πως είμαι 100% wannabe σε πολλά θέματα αλλά τη κακή συνήθεια του overselling τη πολεμάω όσο μπορώ. ίσως στο θέμα του open source να μην είμαι τόσο συνεπής λόγω ενθουσιασμού που παρά τα χρόνια δεν λέει να ατονίσει με εξάρσεις ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα ... !! υποθέτω πως όλη μας η ζωή είναι OT αλλά όταν το συνειδητοποιούμε είναι αργά ...

----------


## ngia

> δεν είναι τα πάντα το χρήμα, το open source είναι περισσότερο ιδεολογία παρά κάτι άλλο, .


σωστά, δεν είναι τα πάντα είναι όμως τα περισσότερα και το opensource είναι περισσότερο ιδεολογία παρά ανεξόφλητη επιταγή ... αλλιώς πως θα μπλέκανε τα χρηματοδοτούμενα λουκάνικα , τα χρήματα για να βγει το λινκ, το "θα παίρνουμε τη δουλειά της κοινότητας θα την πουλάμε και θα μας λένε και μπράβο"..το βασικό βέβαια πίσω απ'ολα να μην μπερδεύεται η δουλειά με το χόμπυ.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> δεν είναι τα πάντα το χρήμα, το open source είναι περισσότερο ιδεολογία παρά κάτι άλλο, .
> 
> 
> σωστά, δεν είναι τα πάντα είναι όμως τα περισσότερα και το opensource είναι περισσότερο ιδεολογία παρά ανεξόφλητη επιταγή ... αλλιώς πως θα μπλέκανε τα χρηματοδοτούμενα λουκάνικα , τα χρήματα για να βγει το λινκ, το "θα παίρνουμε τη δουλειά της κοινότητας θα την πουλάμε και θα μας λένε και μπράβο"..το βασικό βέβαια πίσω απ'ολα να μην μπερδεύεται η δουλειά με το χόμπυ.


κάπου μπερδεύεις το παίρνουμε, με το μοιραζόμαστε, δηλαδή το επανεφεύρουμε συνεχώς το τροχό, με το βελτιστοποιούμε υπάρχουσα δουλειά ... το open source βασίζεται στην ιδέα του μοιράζομαι, βελτιστοποιώ και συνεισφέρω. Είναι ένα μοντέλο που πάει μπροστά λόγο πραγματικής αξίας και όχι τμημάτων πωλήσεων βασισμένων σε μονοπώλια μεγάλου κεφαλαίου που δεν το ενδιαφέρει το λειτουργικό αποτέλεσμα αλλά μόνο η άμεση αύξηση των κερδών του χωρίς καμία ευαισθησία για το αύριο. Για το λόγο αυτό είναι επαναστατικό και εφόσον παράγει χρήσιμο και λειτουργικό αποτέλεσμα και έργο, η μοίρα του είναι να πάει μπροστά και μόνο μπροστά, όπως και κάνει εδώ και τόσο καιρό με μεγάλη επιτυχία !! 

Σχετικά με αυτούς που κλέβουν κώδικα, στο open source δεν μπορείς να κλέψεις κώδικα μια και είναι εντελώς ανοικτός, ελεύθερος και διαθέσιμος για όλους. Κακό κάνουν μόνο όσοι παίρνουν ανοικτό κώδικα και παράγουν κλειστό όπως στη περίπτωση της MikroTik που τόσο αγαπάς και προωθείς. Όσοι ασχολούνται, γνωρίζουν και αντιλαμβάνονται ότι είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να διαβάσεις ξένο κώδικα από το να γράψεις δικό σου και πολύ πιο αντιπαραγωγικό να γράψεις δικό σου από το να υιοθετήσεις υπάρχουσα υποδομή από την ανοικτή κοινότητα και να την εξελίξεις !! Όλα αυτά, φυσικά, δεν τα λέω εγώ, ο πολύ μικρός και φτωχός wannabe Ελληνάρας, απλά αναπαράγω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου, με ενθουσιασμό και χαρά, αυτό που συμβαίνει εδώ και πολύ καιρό έξω στον μεγάλο κόσμο και πολλοί από μας πιθανόν αγνοούν μέχρι σήμερα.

Το open source είναι μια καλύτερη κοινωνία, και φυσικά όπως κάθε τι καλό, ιστορικά, βρίσκει αρκετά εμπόδια μπροστά του, τα οποία όμως ευτυχώς δεν σταματούν την ανάπτυξη και εξάπλωσή του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου.

Καλό μήνα !!

----------


## ngia

καλό μήνα!!
μα το θέμα δεν είναι το opensource και ως εκ τούτου ο δεκάρικος είναι περιττός




> κάπου μπερδεύεις το παίρνουμε, με το μοιραζόμαστε





> θα παίρνουμε τη δουλειά της κοινότητας

----------


## acoul

> καλό μήνα!!
> μα το θέμα δεν είναι το opensource και ως εκ τούτου ο δεκάρικος είναι περιττός
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> κάπου μπερδεύεις το παίρνουμε, με το μοιραζόμαστε
> 
> ...


[/quote:e5f04]
όσο περνάει ο καιρός ταιριάζει όλο και περισσότερο η γραβάτα ... γλυκιά η καρέκλα αλλά η οικοδομή προσφέρει το αληθινό ταξίδι  ::  ... τα λέω και για μένα, είμαι πάνω σε καρέκλα Sato, αλλά δεν με ακούω ...  ::

----------


## thanatos

ΚΑΝΑ LINK ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ?

----------


## acoul

now you are talking business !! φωτογραφίες από ταράτσα έχουμε του στυλ virtual? χθες μιλούσα με το Γιώργο SV1BYN που έχει άγριες διαθέσεις για links. Επιπλέον, δίπλα σας στήνεται τώρα ο κόμβος από ένα εργαστήρι του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών ... !! αντιπρόταση για το nickname από thanatos --> ntabantouri ... !!

----------


## thanatos

> now you are talking business !! φωτογραφίες από ταράτσα έχουμε του στυλ virtual? χθες μιλούσα με το Γιώργο SV1BYN που έχει άγριες διαθέσεις για links. Επιπλέον, δίπλα σας στήνεται τώρα ο κόμβος από ένα εργαστήρι του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών ... !! αντιπρόταση για το nickname από thanatos --> ntabantouri ... !!


αυριο το μεσημερι θα υπάρχουν και φωτο ανεβασμένες στο wind αλλα και στο παρόν τοπικ.

Υ.Γ. το nick δεν αλλάζει. Έχει γράψει ιστορία αυτό το nick.Για φαντάσου να λές "εβγαλα Α link με το Thanato" ?

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε συ.. πολυ κακός ο συνειρμός του nick, προσωπικά θα με προβλημάτιζε να το βλέπω συχνά...

οχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο... απλά επειδή πιστεύω οτι οι σκέψεις έχουν δύναμη, άρα πολλές σκέψεις, ίσως και απο πολλούς, με τέτοια θεματολογία, θα μπορούσαν να προδιαθέσουν άσχημα πράγματα να συμβούν...  :: 

σόρρυ για το offtopic!  ::

----------


## thanatos

τελειώσανε οι ρυθμίσεις της πρώτης ζεύξης.
Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει υποδομή για άλλες δύο ζεύξεις.

Προτασή μου είναι να γίνει σύνδεση με τον συνδαμίτη SV1BYN που είναι και αρκετά κοντινή (150μ) και μετά να βγάλω και μία ζευξη με Καλλιθέα ή κάπου προς τα εκεί.

Ακούω προτάσεις.

Φωτο δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα.

----------


## nektariosko

ngia να κοιταξουμε στην αναδιοργανωση της περιοχης και θα βγει με thanato το μονο που θελω κοιτα και εσυ μηπως σπασει κανα λινκ....για να γινουν ποιο τρελοι οι κυκλοι ...εχω σκεφτει κατι και νομιζω οτι βγαινει....(το λεω για να ετοιμαστουμε για olsr  ::  )
μιλαμε τςρα για vor,jamesbond,alexa.egw,raditz που μπορει να βγαλει μακρινο και πολυ καλο λινκ...

----------


## ngia

> ngia να κοιταξουμε στην αναδιοργανωση της περιοχης και θα βγει με thanato το μονο που θελω κοιτα και εσυ μηπως σπασει κανα λινκ....για να γινουν ποιο τρελοι οι κυκλοι ...εχω σκεφτει κατι και νομιζω οτι βγαινει....(το λεω για να ετοιμαστουμε για olsr  )
> μιλαμε τςρα για vor,jamesbond,alexa.egw,raditz που μπορει να βγαλει μακρινο και πολυ καλο λινκ...


οκ, θα το δείτε στο χαρτί το σάββατο..μπορεί να γίνει κάτι πολύ καλό

----------


## nektariosko

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> ngia να κοιταξουμε στην αναδιοργανωση της περιοχης και θα βγει με thanato το μονο που θελω κοιτα και εσυ μηπως σπασει κανα λινκ....για να γινουν ποιο τρελοι οι κυκλοι ...εχω σκεφτει κατι και νομιζω οτι βγαινει....(το λεω για να ετοιμαστουμε για olsr  )
> μιλαμε τςρα για vor,jamesbond,alexa.egw,raditz που μπορει να βγαλει μακρινο και πολυ καλο λινκ...
> 
> 
> οκ, θα το δείτε στο χαρτί το σάββατο..μπορεί να γίνει κάτι πολύ καλό


αυτο μου αρεσει σε εσενα ρε Νικητα
εαν παρεις μπροστα δεν σταματας με τιποτα
 ::   ::   ::  ειναι καλο να σε καθοδηγουν οι παλιοι!!!!

----------


## thanatos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!!!!
Όλους σας

----------


## nektariosko

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!!!!
> Όλους σας


ναι οκ!
και εμεις θα σε ευχαριστουσαμε εαν αλλαζες και nickname....... πιστεψε  ::

----------


## thanatos

εχθές το απόγευμα πραγματοποιήθηκε η δεύτερη και ζευξη του κομβου.

Τωρα πια μπορω να ονομάζομαι κομβος .

Το link βγήκε πολυ εύκολα μέσα σε 30 min με τον EOS και με πολύ καλό σήμα και χωρίς θόρυβο.


Ευχαριστώ Δημητρη.

Ελπίζω το άλλο Σαββατο να ξαναγράψω πάλι εδω για να σας πώ για το άλλο link με τον QUAM στη Νικαια. (11km).

----------


## Vigor

Καλή σας όρεξη, απ'ότι φαίνεται είναι και μεγάλη...  ::

----------


## EOS

> εχθές το απόγευμα πραγματοποιήθηκε η δεύτερη και ζευξη του κομβου.
> 
> Τωρα πια μπορω να ονομάζομαι κομβος .
> 
> Το link βγήκε πολυ εύκολα μέσα σε 30 min με τον EOS και με πολύ καλό σήμα και χωρίς θόρυβο.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Δημητρη.
> 
> Ελπίζω το άλλο Σαββατο να ξαναγράψω πάλι εδω για να σας πώ για το άλλο link με τον QUAM στη Νικαια. (11km).




Άντε και με πολλά λινκς!
τραβάει κίνηση πάντως από ότι βλέπω...  ::  


Το πιο εύκολο λινκ που έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα...  ::

----------


## thanatos

Ενα linkaki με τον QUAM είναι γεγονος. (Βέργα κοκορετσι)

-57db (11.5km)

Με την αναλογη φωτογραφία βεβαια

----------


## nektariosko

αντε καλη μας ορεξη!!!!!!!!

----------


## thanatos

> αντε καλη μας ορεξη!!!!!!!!


νεκταριε δεν σε εχω ξεχασει.
Αρκεί να έχουμε feeder την επομενη φορά στη συνάντηση.

----------


## quam

Καλορίζικο.

Μου άνοιξες την όρεξη πάλι ....  ::

----------


## nektariosko

σε κανονισα με vor...υπομονη 2 μερες!!!!σαββατο κερναμε σουβλακο!!!

----------


## thanatos

αλλο ένα linkaki το 4ο στη σειρά ειναι γεγονος.

Είναι αρκετά κοντινό (200μ) με τον SV1Byn (257 :: 

Αλλο ένα μου μένει και αυτό θα γίνει από τον καινούργιο χρόνο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Pater_Familias

> αλλο ένα linkaki το 4ο στη σειρά ειναι γεγονος.
> 
> Είναι αρκετά κοντινό (200μ) με τον SV1Byn (257
> 
> Αλλο ένα μου μένει και αυτό θα γίνει από τον καινούργιο χρόνο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Πες να σε βάλουν στους Ax/Bx κόμβους.

----------


## nektariosko

το 4ο λινκ δικο μου..

----------


## nektariosko

> Αλλο ένα μου μένει και αυτό θα γίνει από τον καινούργιο χρόνο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Καλη μας ορεξη!!!!!!!!δεν προλαβε να μπει ο χρονος και το τελευταιο λινκ (μαλλον για φετος)του thanatoy ειναι γεγονος!!!!thanatos-nektariosko
Για να ξυπνανε λιγο και οι υπολοιποι......ζωντανευει η περιοχη και εχουμε πολλααααα ββ λινκς!!!!!!!
 ::

----------


## thanatos

O THANATOS έκλεισε από Links όπως προ έγραψε ο συνάδελφος Nektariosko.

5 Linkakia με τους κάτωθι

1. NGIA (Master YODA) (54Mbps)
2. EOS (Δημητράκη πάει καμπάνα)(54Mbps)
3. QUAM (Έτοιμο το κοκορέτσι)(48Mbps)
4. SV1BYN (Γιώργαρε πάρε τη σκυτάλη) (54MBps)
5. Nektariosko (Ο τελευταίος των Ασυρματιστών)(54Mbps)

Τα links δεν θα αυξηθούν άλλο.Το πολύ πολύ να αλλάξουν και αυτό μόνο σε πολύ ειδικές περιπτώσεις.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σταματήσει η βελτίωση και η συντήρηση του κόμβου και των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει.
Αυτό είναι και το επόμενο βήμα.
Υπηρεσίες και συντήρηση.
Αύριο το πρωί πρώτη μέρα του έτους 2007 θα υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες σε αυτό το post.

Σε αυτή τη φάση της "καριέρας" στο AMWN θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω κάποιους ΦΙΛΟΥΣ για άλλη μία φορά.

1. YSAM
2. NGIA
3. YIANNOS

Ξέρουν αυτοί.

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.

----------


## thanatos

Ανοιξαμε σας περιμένουμε......

Αλλο ένα Linkακι δεν θα μου κακόπεφτε.

ΠΑΠΑΓΟΥ ΙΛΙΣΙΑ, ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ κλτ

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## acoul

Μια πανοραμική θα βοηθούσε ... έχει και ωραία μέρα σήμερα !!

----------


## thanatos

Με τη νυχτα τα βγαζουμε με τη νυχτα τα μπαζουμε τι έχουν τα ερμα και ψοφάνε.

Δεν με βλέπω τωρα κοντά. Και απο την πανοραμική τη δική σου δεν με βλέπω.

Η πλάκα είναι οτι περναω ενα Link από πάνω σου (μιλάμε για πολύ ψηλά με τον QUAM

Κρίμα  ::

----------


## acoul

δεν μιλάω για ozonet, υπάρχουν και άλλα υποψήφια λινκ γύρω γύρω ... μπράβο πάντως για το πλήθος και την ταχύτητα των λινκ !!

----------


## thanatos

Ο κόμβος υπολειτουργεί.

Από τα 5 Link τα δύο είναι Ενεργά

*Ενεργα Links*

1. Nektariosko
2. Thepat

*Ανενεργά Links*
1. EOS (εχει χαθεί εντελώς το link...από την προπροηγούμενη κακοκαιρία)
2. NGIA (εχει στριψει η κεραία του και τον έχω στα -92)
3. SV1BYN (είναι εσκεμένα κλειστό σε συννεοηση με τον Γιώργο γιατι τα route που με περνάει δεν είναι σταθερά.)

Παρακαλώ για τις άμεσες ενεργειες των παραπάνω κομβούχων για την αποκατάσταση της τάξης του δικτύου στην περιοχή μας.Υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα με ταχύτητες και routes παιδιά.

----------


## EOS

> *Ανενεργά Links*
> 1. EOS (εχει χαθεί εντελώς το link...από την προπροηγούμενη κακοκαιρία)


το εχω κλεισει
αν και είμαι αρρωστος αυτες τις μερες, υποψιαζομαι οτι μπορει να φταιει η καρτα.. πρεπει να βρω μια καινουργια για να κανω δοκιμη

----------


## NovemberQ

> ......
> *2. NGIA (εχει στριψει η κεραία του και τον έχω στα -92)*
> .......


Το Σ/Κ ελπίζω να έχω φτιάξει τον ρουτερ (Shiba) και θα ανέβω μάλλον με τον Λάζαρο να δούμε και την κεραία.

----------


## ysam

Παιδιά νιτσεράδες και γαλότσες όμως πάρτε ε.. Μην ξεχαστείτε και νομίζετε ότι πάτε σε νορμάλ κόμβο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Παιδιά νιτσεράδες και γαλότσες όμως πάρτε ε.. Μην ξεχαστείτε και νομίζετε ότι πάτε σε *νορμάλ* κόμβο


Άστα να πάνε.....
Να έχει στρίψει η κεραία καλά θα είναι, το feeder να μην είναι γεμάτο νερό να λες. ( Aircom-plus γάρ.)  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Η στεγανοποίηση για τον Νικήτα είναι λέξη άγνωστη. Τι ίδιο και η λέξη *γείωση*.
(είναι τα μόνα feeders με 220 - Θα βρούμε κανένα σκελετό καμιά μέρα να κρέμεται
με το χέρι στο feeder.)

κραξιμο mode on
Το θέμα δεν είναι τα καπάκια των feeders που μοιραία κάποτε θα τα σκάσει ο ήλιος.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουν τρυπες στο πίσω μέρος για όταν φτάσει αυτή η στιγμή.
Έτσι είχε γίνει και με το feeder του Δημήτρη (NovemberQ)
κραξιμο mode off

Δημήτρη θα είμαι εκτός το ΣΚ. Μη πας μόνος και κεραυνοβoληθείς. Πρόσεχε
τι πιάνεις. Τα 220 σε αυτη τη ταράτσα παραμονεύουν παντού.  ::   ::  
Εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις ...στα πιο απίθανα μέρη...

@Thanatos
Δεν πρέπει να έχει γυρίσει το πιάτο γιατί απλά δεν είναι εδώ για να το κάνει.
Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι τιγκα στο πλαγκτόν μετά τις τελευταίες βροχές.

κραξιμο mode on
Μη σκάς πάντως έχει συμβεί σε όλους μας...σε τέτοιο βαθμό που αγκίζει τα όρια 
της συνήθειας..  ::   ::  κάτι μου λέει ότι είμαι ο επόμενος...  :: 
Δημήτρη αν το θυμηθείς και μπορείς ρίξε και ένα προφυλακτικό στο δικό μου.
(Τα durex με τις ραβδώσεις αργούν να σκάσουν από τον ήλιο  ::  )
κραξιμο mode off

----------


## NovemberQ

> Δημήτρη θα είμαι εκτός το ΣΚ. Μη πας μόνος και κεραυνοβoληθείς. Πρόσεχε
> τι πιάνεις. Τα 220 σε αυτη τη ταράτσα παραμονεύουν παντού.   
> Εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις ...στα πιο απίθανα μέρη...


OK Λάζαρε, βρέθηκε δηλ. προσφέρθηκε *κασκαντέρ*...
Είναι ο Παναγιώτης (panste)...
Θα ζήσει μοναδικές εμπειρίες στο χώρο του ........ ngia.

----------


## NovemberQ

To link *ngia-Thanatos* ήρθε στα ίσα του, να είναι καλά ο *panste*.  ::

----------


## thanatos

Να είστε καλά παιδια που τα "σηκώσατε".
υπάρχει ένα προβληματακι ...δεν περνάει routes. Θα κοιτάξω να κάνω ενα reboot τον router μου σήμερα μπας και ισιώσει.

----------


## EOS

από ότι φαίνεται έχω πρόβλημα με 2 feeder...

----------


## thanatos

Δημήτρη....
Εχουμε προβλημα με το Link.
Αρχισε μετά τους αεριδες και τα χιονια.

Check please

----------


## NovemberQ

> Δημήτρη....
> Εχουμε προβλημα με το Link.
> Αρχισε μετά τους αεριδες και τα χιονια.
> 
> Check please


Είπε οτι το έδεσε το μπράτσο του πιάτου, τι να πώ.
Να βρώ κανένα Λάζαρο που αντέχει στα 220 να πάμε.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thanatos
> 
> Δημήτρη....
> Εχουμε προβλημα με το Link.
> Αρχισε μετά τους αεριδες και τα χιονια.
> 
> Check please
> 
> 
> ...


το δικό μου μια χαρά παίζει εεε .. και δεμένο είναι

----------


## thanatos

Το λινκ με NGIA είναι κάτω μέχρι νεωτέρας.
Προβλημα στη ζευξη και περιμένουμε να αποκατασταθεί.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

